# A 1DX II deal that is too good to pass up?



## adhocphotographer (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi all,

It's been a while, but I was hoping for some advice.

Canon India have contacted me an offered me a fantastic price on a new 1DX II.... I am currently on a 5D III and very happy with it, no complaints. I shoot it with a grip most of the time and with a 500L on it. The 1DX II is a big investment despite the significant discount, so what do you guys think? Jump on a great deal? Here are a few considerations:
- It won't break the bank especially as I would sell my 5DIII
- I shoot a lot of wildlife with my Gripped 5DIII + 500L, so weight won't matter
- I also travel a lot, and think I would miss the removable grip.

Help ease my conscience please!

Best,

J


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 4, 2016)

I cannot yet comment on the 1DX Mark II as I have yet to even touch it, but I will tell you that when I took my first real shot with the 1DX Mark I - I muttered to myself "Oh s**t!". It was so good that I knew I no longer had any excuses for not getting the shot!

I travel a lot and the size of the 1DX Mark I which is nearly identical to the Mark II has never bothered me, in fact when I use it with a long white such as the 400 f/2.8 ii it is balanced perfectly.

If it won't break the bank as you said, then go and get the best camera that money can buy!


----------



## tron (Mar 4, 2016)

Hmmm, the 5DMkIII was your wife's gift. Would you sell it? :


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 4, 2016)

I'd jump at the chance, there is a lot of improvements to every part of the camera. Canon improves things incrementally, but they also improve everything. While the sensor is going to make a significant difference. It is only part of the package.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 4, 2016)

adhocphotographer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I am not a total gearhead and consider myself having just a light form of G.A.S..
But if I were you the only reason I would consider not to jump on that offer was the 5D3 size without grip.
Everything else (AF, built, IQ, esp. low noise of the new sensor) would make me jump at once. 

I personally have only two reasons not to go the 1-series way:
- lack of money
- too big for me (always without grip)

But if you shoot gripped most of the times, I'd say forget about the few moments when you would go without the grip.

==> do it and enjoy it


----------



## kaihp (Mar 4, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> 1DX II does silent shooting like the 5DIII



Unfortunately, it doesn't do silent shooting. It's just less loud than the 1DX. When I tried the shutter sounds, the Canon rep blurted out "Yeah, it's less loud than the 1DX, but not really silent like the 5D3".

The odd thing about the 1DX2 shutter is that it sounds like 3 actions occuring very closely together. So even if I was just taking a single picture, the sound made me wonder how many shots I took and I had to check the image replay to confirm number of shots taken.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Mar 4, 2016)

tron said:


> Hmmm, the 5DMkIII was your wife's gift. Would you sell it? :



Oh HELL yeah. Way I look at it, that "gift" helped me get the newest (and hopefully) best camera I've owned. ;D

Matter of fact, the lens my wife bought me as a gift was part of the package I put together to get my 1DX. Never looked back once I got my hands on it. 8)


----------



## Greatland (Mar 4, 2016)

Comparing the 5D MK III to a 1DX or a 1DX MK II would be like comparing a Ferrari to a Hummer. Sorry 5D owners but the improvements between that camera and even the 1DX are astronomical, and with the improvements with the Mk II, and they are SIGNIFICANT, this is an easy decision to make, money aside of course....AN OLD SAYING, 'YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR' and with the MK II shooters are going to find out that this camera is beyond exceptional.


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 4, 2016)

Let's see. Mmmm, yep. Get it.

Enjoy the hell out of it.

Sek


----------



## gary samples (Mar 5, 2016)

if you have to think about it you don't need it ! :


----------



## kaihp (Mar 5, 2016)

gary samples said:


> if you have to think about it you don't need it ! :


NEEDs and WANTs are too very different things ;D

Many companies live very handsomely off the WANTs in our life. Like I want a Ferrari, but do I really need it? Nope all the way!


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 5, 2016)

kaihp said:


> NEEDs and WANTs are too very different things ;D
> 
> Many companies live very handsomely off the WANTs in our life. Like I want a Ferrari, but do I really need it? Nope all the way!



Normally I would agree, and then I saw images of the Lamborghini Centenario at the Geneva Motor Show. I do not normally like Lamborghinis. Porsche are far more practical, and Ferraris are ultra sexy, but there is something about this new Lamborghini Centenario that makes me want it. I may even need it, In fact I am sure I do. I just can't afford it. 

http://www.designboom.com/technology/lamborghini-centenario-geneva-motor-show-2016-03-04-2016/

Please send any donations to....


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 5, 2016)

1dx ii is a no brainer. If you can afford it, sell your old gear, sell your car, equity loan, etc. just watch out for the marketing hype. I see it a lot in new Canon gear. Each model is an improvement but for what you do will an upgrade make sense? 

Maybe best to wait and see how it really shapes up in the field and in the mean time save some cash so you dont have to sell your car too.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm going from 5D3 to 1DX, shoot lots of bikes etc, but main reason is... Life's short, got to own a pro body at least once in a life time  It's only money and you cant take it with you


----------



## rfdesigner (Mar 5, 2016)

I have two words for you: Opportunity cost.


Could you spend this money differently?.. take the cost difference you're looking at and think what else you could do with the money. A holiday to some part of the world you've always wanted to go.. maybe another lens. Maybe just the thought of having a few more weeks living in the bank should something happen.

Done all that and decided a better camera is the way to go.. 

next: Will it really help? try and identify where it will help you.. what shots will it get that you just can't get now, what shots will it do sufficiently better that it takes them past a thrshold you want/need (i.e. good enough for publishing)

Basically try and talk yourself out of it.

So you've done that and it still makes sense.. then hand over your hard earned and enjoy it.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi rfdesigner. 
I really like this process, I think a lot of people (in general and not necessarily here) could do worse than follow this advice, there might be a few less financial issues. On the other hand I often get "I have always wanted one of those" in reference to my classic car, to which I usually respond that they should stop wanting and go and get one as you don't know what is coming for you or when! 
Life is too short to not do the things that are within your reach. 

Cheers, Graham. 



rfdesigner said:


> I have two words for you: Opportunity cost.
> 
> 
> Could you spend this money differently?.. take the cost difference you're looking at and think what else you could do with the money. A holiday to some part of the world you've always wanted to go.. maybe another lens. Maybe just the thought of having a few more weeks living in the bank should something happen.
> ...


----------



## timmy_650 (Mar 6, 2016)

Do you think you will upgrade when the 5Dm4(X)? If canon doesn't offer you a deal and you pay full price and sell your 5Dm3 for less than now. How much different will you be paying?


----------



## adhocphotographer (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

thanks for all the advice... ideally i would like to keep my 5DIII, but my wife said I would need to sell it if I were to get the 1DX II...

I'm still on the fence, which is nice as Canon just threw in a 128 CFast card as well... I'll hold out a bit on them...


----------



## rfdesigner (Mar 6, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi rfdesigner.
> I really like this process, I think a lot of people (in general and not necessarily here) could do worse than follow this advice, there might be a few less financial issues. On the other hand I often get "I have always wanted one of those" in reference to my classic car, to which I usually respond that they should stop wanting and go and get one as you don't know what is coming for you or when!
> Life is too short to not do the things that are within your reach.
> 
> ...



Oh yes.. the "I always wanted one" is a very good reason to just get one, possibly the best reason.

I always wanted a house with a decent garden in the New Forest. I didn't quite achieve that but my morning jog does take me over the New Forrest boundary, the only bit missing are the of ponies at the garden gate.

Cost me a huge amount more than a 1DXII and a full line up L glass would do.


----------



## fentiger (Mar 6, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> I'm going from 5D3 to 1DX, shoot lots of bikes etc, but main reason is... Life's short, got to own a pro body at least once in a life time  It's only money and you cant take it with you


thats perfectly true. or you could leave all your money to your kids, they spend it on a high powered motorbike and meet you in heaven next week


----------



## arthurbikemad (Mar 6, 2016)

You're not wrong fentiger... Just finished of this one, quick enough to get you to meet the maker! https://youtu.be/hIhtVK6iG3M


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 7, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> You're not wrong fentiger... Just finished of this one, quick enough to get you to meet the maker! https://youtu.be/hIhtVK6iG3M



Sweet sound, although I am happy that you are not my neighbour! What bike is it?

Here in Asia big bikes are very popular now as they are becoming more available and people have easier access to disposable income/financing. Unfortunately there is not much safety training, and because of the heat a lot of people do not wear leathers so it is not unusual to see a guy who may weigh 50kgs riding a Ducati Diavel wearing just shorts and a t-shirt!


----------



## kaihp (Mar 7, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Sweet sound, although I am happy that you are not my neighbour! What bike is it?



Should be a Kawasaki ZX-10R liter-bike, by the looks and caption.



expatinasia said:


> Here in Asia big bikes are very popular now as they are becoming more available and people have easier access to disposable income/financing. Unfortunately there is not much safety training, and because of the heat a lot of people do not wear leathers so it is not unusual to see a guy who may weigh 50kgs riding a Ducati Diavel wearing just shorts and a t-shirt!



I only saw small bikes during my time in China, like 250cc copies of 70-80'ies Suzukis or Hondas.

At some point, there was a flurry of thefts where a rider would pass close by someone on the sidewalk and the passenger would snatch the purse-string. That caused the city government to make bikes illegal in the city.
Not that that stopped the illegal bike-taxis operating right in front of the traffic 'police', but the thefts _did_ go away.


----------



## plam_1980 (Mar 7, 2016)

adhocphotographer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> thanks for all the advice... ideally i would like to keep my 5DIII, but my wife said I would need to sell it if I were to get the 1DX II...
> 
> I'm still on the fence, which is nice as Canon just threw in a 128 CFast card as well... I'll hold out a bit on them...



Get the 1DX II, you can always sell it within the first year and the price will not be much lower (depending on the deal you have you may even be on profit) and buy back a 5D III (its price will only go lower so you might get an even bigger profit), or a new 5D IV


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 7, 2016)

plam_1980 said:


> Get the 1DX II, you can always sell it within the first year and the price will not be much lower (depending on the deal you have you may even be on profit) and buy back a 5D III (its price will only go lower so you might get an even bigger profit), or a new 5D IV



I am not sure that is a realistic option. I think for most, once you use a 1 series camera such as the 1DX Mark I or 1DX Mark II on a regular basis it would be very, very difficult to go back to the 5 series. The 1 series cameras really are that good.


----------



## ray5 (Mar 7, 2016)

adhocphotographer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> thanks for all the advice... ideally i would like to keep my 5DIII, but my wife said I would need to sell it if I were to get the 1DX II...
> 
> I'm still on the fence, which is nice as Canon just threw in a 128 CFast card as well... I'll hold out a bit on them...


Curious, how good a deal on a camera that's not in stores yet?


----------



## arthurbikemad (Mar 7, 2016)

Long wait here in the UK from Wex, they say no stock until mid June!! :S Grrr... I am hanging out to get my order in, but then I have some fear on 1st batch tech... to wait or not to wait....


----------



## J.R. (Mar 7, 2016)

ray5 said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...



Say around $ 5,700 (give or take a few) when converting the local currency at the prevailing fx rates. And this is with the CFast 128GB card and the card reader thrown in with no initial deposit and the camera "supposedly" being delivered at your doorstep no later than 15th April (ok take the timeline with a pinch of salt but that's what my dealer is telling me). 

Sounds good?


----------



## J.R. (Mar 7, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> plam_1980 said:
> 
> 
> > Get the 1DX II, you can always sell it within the first year and the price will not be much lower (depending on the deal you have you may even be on profit) and buy back a 5D III (its price will only go lower so you might get an even bigger profit), or a new 5D IV
> ...



That's what I'm thinking too. I had a whole set of cameras prior to my pre-order of the 1DX2. The 6D is sold with the 7D2 already committed to a friend. Am keeping the 5D3 for now, but for how long, I wonder ...


----------



## ray5 (Mar 7, 2016)

J.R. said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > adhocphotographer said:
> ...


Extremely!


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Mar 7, 2016)

J.R. said:


> Am keeping the 5D3 for now, but for how long, I wonder ...



Once I got the 1DX my 5D3 sat in the camera closet . . .

The 5D3 is a great camera but once you get a taste of the 1DX you never go back. 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 8, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> plam_1980 said:
> 
> 
> > Get the 1DX II, you can always sell it within the first year and the price will not be much lower (depending on the deal you have you may even be on profit) and buy back a 5D III (its price will only go lower so you might get an even bigger profit), or a new 5D IV
> ...



I agree. However, I went back to the 5 series because I had carpal tunnel and my wrists would not handle the extra weight. The 5 series is too heavy too, but I'm managing.


----------

